# hadrian's wall



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2005)

has anyone ever walked the entire 73 miles of it?

i've only been to housesteads, but i've long wanted to stroll the entire distance. any tips?


----------



## fat hamster (Jul 13, 2005)

I've done it!  But that was over 30 years ago...I'm not as fit these days.

But we took Baby Hamster (in a camper van) to the ruined Temple of Mithras when she was a few weeks old, and the sun broke through the clouds and shone straight onto her - it was magic.


----------



## joustmaster (Jul 13, 2005)

i've enever been. is it worth it?
my dad always refused to take the family as he was forced to go on to many school trips to it.


----------



## mrkikiet (Jul 14, 2005)

hadrians wall is brilliant, like so much of the countryside up there. Go go go.

Have fun doing the initial stretch out from wallsend, it's pretty bleak.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 14, 2005)

They've redone the whole route recently (as in sorted it out - not paved it) - it's really popular and there's loads of B&Bs along the way so walking the whole thing isn't a drama.

Get yourself up there and you too can stand by the tree that big hearted Kevin Costner walked past with "The Moor" in the great film Robin Hood - Prince of Thieves....you know the bit - shortly after he lands at the white cliffs of Dover.


----------



## Soreenkid (Jul 18, 2005)

I walked it when I was a kid, took 3 days. Was alright, apart from the bit around Wallsend


----------



## belboid (Jul 18, 2005)

dunno if all of it would really be worth it meself, the bit around housesteads is probably the best bit, and there are plenty of other great walks around there as well.

For anyone who hasn't been Housesteads is all but a must tho, dead evocative n all that.


----------



## Riff (Jul 18, 2005)

I did it.  Started it in 2000, then got thwarted in 2001 with the foot and mouth thing.  Finally finished it in 2002 the day Germany thrashed Saudi Arabia 7-1 (I think) in the World Cup.  

We actually did it before the National Trail was built, so not only did we have to run the gauntlet through Walker and the West End, we also had to dodge traffic on the Military Road.

Nice walk, otherwise!


----------



## Sue (Jul 19, 2005)

joustmaster said:
			
		

> i've enever been. is it worth it?
> my dad always refused to take the family as he was forced to go on to many school trips to it.



Joustmaster, we used to always get dragged there too. (Well there and New Lanark.) And always mud everywhere/pissing it down. Vindalanda (sp?) is worth a visit though.


----------



## HarrisonSlade (Jul 20, 2005)

Haven't you got to start at a really shit Council estate in Newcastle though? although it is called Wallsend, so you may want to end there. NICE.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 22, 2005)

http://www.nationaltrail.co.uk/hadrianswall/index.asp?PageId=1

Since the signage went in, trails were published and the press launch in May 2003 it has become much, much busier.   There are more farms offering B+B.


----------



## mrkikiet (Aug 18, 2005)

might give the first part of this, out of newcastle, a bash next week, will let you know how it goes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 18, 2005)

my dad did it a couple of months ago

and he's 75 !


----------



## CyberRose (Aug 18, 2005)

Sounds fun. How long would it take to walk it all and how many miles per day? Also are there camp sites along the way?


----------



## Firky (Aug 18, 2005)

CyberRose said:
			
		

> Sounds fun. How long would it take to walk it all and how many miles per day? Also are there camp sites along the way?



25 miles a day is quite easy to do, and there's many camp sites, B&Bs and hostels on the way


----------



## Rocket Romano (Aug 19, 2005)

I've done it. Its a good walk. Meet lots of people.

Did see a lot of people walking along the wall, which they're trying to stop since its started to crumble.

And surely to walk the whole wall you'd have to start in Wallsend, stop off in Segendum and then mosey on up to Denton Burn for their 100 yard attempt at a world heritage site then shuffle off towards Heddon on the Wall


----------



## DrRingDing (Aug 19, 2005)

I've been wanting to do this too, 25 miles a day sounds a fair task tho.


----------



## Firky (Aug 19, 2005)

It is a good hike, aye - but I managed it fine with no training 

I am a 'fit young man' though... well when I`m not caining the ganja


----------



## coley (Jan 30, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> has anyone ever walked the entire 73 miles of it?
> 
> i've only been to housesteads, but i've long wanted to stroll the entire distance. any tips?


Bugger, is this thread so rarely visited? Aye over the years have done it a few times, my favourite bits a few times.
Can I suggest you do the Chinese one first


----------



## DrRingDing (Jan 30, 2016)

Love all the banned posters on such a short thread.


----------



## tim (Jan 30, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Love all the banned posters on such a short thread.



Your name will also go on the list!


----------

